# [Regular Season Game 51] Houston Rockets vs. Minnesota Timberwolves



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(30-20)/(17-31)*


When/Where:
*Saturday, February 7, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Telfair / Foye / Gomes / Love / Jefferson*


_*Preview*_


> Houston Rockets center Yao Ming was frustrated with his team's interior defense in a surprising loss its last time out. Delivering a better performance against Al Jefferson and the Minnesota Timberwolves could be a challenge.
> 
> The Rockets hope to keep Jefferson under control and bounce back from a loss to a last-place team with their sixth straight win over the Timberwolves when the clubs meet in Houston on Saturday night.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Please don't losses to sub .500 teams.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Ditto.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao struggles against Jefferson last time but I think he has got this one.
Cant wait to watch it.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

hroz said:


> Yao struggles against Jefferson last time but I think he has got this one.
> Cant wait to watch it.


No, Yao struggled against the refs. I'm ****ing pissed recalling that game


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn it i have a wedding to get to gonna miss the game.

Was hoping to see a little before the wedding but I dont want to enter with the bride.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

16-0 run by the Wolves. We always play like crap against this team, especially Yao.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Damnnit we suck with our all healthy team.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Hopefully Adelman gives Mutombo 10-15min. He'll definitely change things up defensively. I'd also like to see Chuck Hayes out there some more to slow down Jefferson. He's already on pace for 50.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

What a disgrace


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

This Wolves team has been impressive since New years. I must admit that, and I am expecting a loss. They remind me a lot of last years Sixers


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Our defense sucks, and as does our shooting. Welcome Houston fans. What you see is what you get this season.

We arnt winning anything this year. Not with this team.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Sweet 9-0 run when I start watching


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

It's really weird when that happens. I was stalking the boxscore just now then I decided to watch and they go on a run. Sometimes I feel horrible if the other team goes on a run right when I start watching.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Yao needs to read Keyshawn Johnson's book. Good things happen when we give him the ball. He needs to demand it more.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ok, maybe I spoke too soon...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Yao needs to read Keyshawn Johnson's book. Good things happen when we give him the ball. He needs to demand it more.


Thats what almost all Houston fans have been saying all season. Demand it, and put it in with force.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

If T-Mac can do that every game I will be happy.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

It's actually Ron's 2 point shooting that's atrocious. It's true. His 3 point shooting is on point. It's weird because he's been a pretty good finisher. Must be his 2 point Js.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Even though Rafer missed that lay up I think that was a pretty good play. Good ball movement and nice cut from Rafer.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

That little 11-0 run was seriously some of the best Rocket basketball I've ever seen.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

That's a 3 that Artest should be taking.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Look how easy things happen when you play some good D


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Shane Battier may be the best player I've ever seen at disrupting fast breaks. But his fear of shooting the ball hurts this team.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Hopefully that was a season changing block


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

... First his toe then knee and now his arm? :S


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

They should keep Hayes in there.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

When Yao got hurt there that was a blatant foul by Jefferson. He hit him across the head. Then there was a phantom foul on Hayes on the other end. When Yao came back, he got pulled down from behind on a rebound, but no call. What a joke.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

What the hell is T-Mac doing taking a jumper after they switch on a pick and roll with the paint open???


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wow. Middle school girls...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Go Rafer. It kinda sucks that McGrady went from being one of the craziest scorers to a guy that should only attempt open shots or try to score on someone on a mismatch.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Did that Yao tip in count? TV says yes, box score says no.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Air Landry!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Wow, Landry took off for that dunk in traffic with one foot outside the paint.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

gi0rdun said:


> Air Landry!


There was actually a Jordan dunk against the Clippers that looked almost exactly like that.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Did they just show Yao eating raw meat?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

nice nice nice...

And how David West made it to the ASG over Jefferson is an abomination.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Did they just show Yao eating raw meat?


I thought the same thing.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Hakeem said:


> There was actually a Jordan dunk against the Clippers that looked almost exactly like that.


I said that cause it looked like the Jumpman logo.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

You can't stop the Yao!!!!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow Yao is going to work today. What a great effort from the Rockets and this should be the start of a winning streak.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Hakeem said:


> Did they just show Yao eating raw meat?


If that's what it takes to make Yao a beast then I'm all for it.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wafer is a ballhog.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Good win. I saw some of those good tendencies we had around this time last year.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

We need to be ferocious like we were after the first quarter of this game. Our starters aren't naturally athletic, energentic or aggressive players by NBA standards. To make up for it, they need to force a kind of frenzied intensity for most of the game in order to win. JVG instilled that on the defensive end, but we never had it offensively. We had it on both ends during the streak last year. And we just saw it for 36 minutes then.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Defense.
Great game, they should play like this every game.
Yao, Alston had a good game.
Would love to see wafer play more minutes.


----------



## Tri$tateTx (Oct 4, 2008)

Highlights - Rockets should run the table the rest of this month


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Tri$tateTx said:


> Highlights - Rockets should run the table the rest of this month


Cool. I forgot about this game. Good win.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I was glad to get home and find out we had got a win


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Tri$tateTx said:


> Highlights - Rockets should run the table the rest of this month


I been saying that since Mid-January:sarcasm:


----------

